

Erlang Quick Tips - kirubakaran
http://erlangquicktips.heroku.com/

======
davidw
More than quick tips, Erlang needs to be better at migrating things like the
recursive copy into someplace standard, like Ruby does:

<http://www.ruby-doc.org/core/classes/FileUtils.html#M004326>

------
colonelxc
I assume this was posted in reference to this comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1259627>

